# Tail tip white hair



## TGerman

Anybody else's gsd tail has white haired tip? I can literally count the white hairs on my boy's tail


----------



## Mary Beth

Sting's tail is black on the tip. Are you going to post a photo? That would be interesting to see.


----------



## gsdsar

My boy had a white tip on his tail as a baby. It's gone now.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I had a male years ago with a white tail tip, a few white toes and a white spot on chest. It all disappeared at adulthood, claws were black.


----------



## TGerman

Yes one sec. I have to take a picture


----------



## TGerman

Here it is. You can almost count them


----------



## wyoung2153

Titan as 3 white hairs on his tail


----------



## TGerman

How old is he?


----------



## wyoung2153

He is almost 6 years old


----------



## madicloer

My year old gsd/husky mix has a white, curly tail.


----------



## Mary Beth

TGerman said:


> Here it is. You can almost count them


That is striking  It looks like he dipped his tail in white paint !


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx has white spotting, her tail is tipped, her feet are also affected(pencil toes are masked by the white spotting gene) and she has a diamond on her chest. Age hasn't changed anything, other than her muzzle is greying.


----------

